# Lightwright Tutorials and Layouts



## AliaS (Jan 3, 2012)

Can anyone recommend some good Lightwright tutorial videos or texts?
I've followed links on the website and I've see the basic ones, but between that and teaching myself there are still things I haven't figured out.

Otherwise, if anyone can just explain to me how to design my own custom layouts for channel hookups, etc., I'd appreciate it.

Thanks.


----------



## SteveB (Jan 3, 2012)

Lesson 1 is that what you see on screen is called the Worksheet and does not need to be what you print. You can configure the Worksheet using the Worksheet - Columns selections. 

The printed version is under the Layout (lower left). When in Layout, you can configure what print (Channel, Dimmer, Circuit hookups, Instrument Schedule, etc...) as well as what columns, how large, dividing lines, etc... On the top of the screen is the paperwork and Layout tools, where you configure the printed version. One trick to re-size font size, is the click,drag and grab 
the body of the hookup (or the header) and re-size to a different font size. Note that you have to have an actual hookup open in the worksheet in order to make changes.

After you've configured a hookup to your liking, go to File - Save Layout to save it for future use.


----------



## GeneralErin (Jul 9, 2014)

SteveB...This helped answer my question, thank you so much!


----------



## SteveB (Jul 9, 2014)

GeneralErin said:


> SteveB...This helped answer my question, thank you so much!



Glad it helped.

SB


----------

